# Transition TR250 micro DH (xpost)



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Just built up a replacement for my König. Loved that bike, but wanted a bit more travel. Some friends that I really respect own a little bike company up in Bellingham, and I like to support what they do, so...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

'scuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard....

That's a gorgeous bike, chuky! Congrats!


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Beauty! I love their bikes...and riding in Bellingham.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It is a size small. A very tiny bike.

This should give you a sense of how small:


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice bike.

It looks quite small... how tall are you?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

5'6"


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Any feedback on the 250 yet?


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtomtab (Feb 18, 2011)

hi

I've just ordered a tr250 size M, I weighs 74 kg, someone would have an idea of the spring shock I'll need?


----------

